# Problem mit grafischem Installer

## pherseus

Hi,

ich hab versucht mit der 2006 live cd und dem grafischen installer gentoo zu installieren. Hab alle Einstellunge gemacht bis ich zum dem letzten screen kommen. Dort klicke dann auf installieren und dann macht er auch erstmal weiter.

In dem fenster steht dann unter log:

GLI:... - setting root password

GLI:... - Live cd root password set.

Darunter steht

working....

preparing...

Unter Output steht nix. Aber dann passiert irgendwie nix mehr. Hab etwas gewartet aber es tut sich nix mehr. Ist das normal? Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstelle, wenn nein, was könnte das problem sein???

----------

## gamedev

Selbiges Problem hab ich auch...

Auch wenn man die Command Line Version des GLi verwendet, passiert nichts weiter...

----------

## Boesmann

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Es liegt an der Netzwerkkonfiguration. Ihr muesst bei den Netzwerkeinstellungen auf "Network already configured" (oder so aehnlich, sorry, ist schon ne Weile her) stellen, sonst versucht er ewig, eine Netzwerkverbindung herzustellen.

Danach sollte es klappen!

----------

## gamedev

stimmt, bei mir hats so auch geklappt - zumindest ein stück weit weiter.

bis er dann abbrach und meinte er könne die kernel-sourcen nicht finden. dann hab ich umgestellt auf "den live-cd-kernel kopieren", worauf es geklappt hat, bis er die pciutils kopieren wollte, die er nicht fand und abbrach.

weiter bin ich nicht gekommen...

----------

## doedel

so wie ich das sehe heisst das, deine internetverbindung steht nicht. kannst du in epiphany/firefox seiten aufrufen?

----------

## gamedev

nein - aber ich hatte eigentlich vor, das ding ohne internetverbindung zu installieren, der rechner hat nämlich keine. oder geht das mit dem installer nicht, sondern ich muss manuell von der universal installieren?

wenn ja, dann sollte endlich mal jemand eine dokumentation dazu schreiben! da findet sich nämlich gar nichts...

Zudem: Warum ist dann die Installer-CSD-Iso trotzdem fast 700Mb groß, wenn nicht wie bei der universal auch die benötigten packages drauf sind? der installer selber wird's ja wohl nicht sein...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *gamedev wrote:*   

> nein - aber ich hatte eigentlich vor, das ding ohne internetverbindung zu installieren, der rechner hat nämlich keine. oder geht das mit dem installer nicht, sondern ich muss manuell von der universal installieren?
> 
> wenn ja, dann sollte endlich mal jemand eine dokumentation dazu schreiben! da findet sich nämlich gar nichts...
> 
> Zudem: Warum ist dann die Installer-CSD-Iso trotzdem fast 700Mb groß, wenn nicht wie bei der universal auch die benötigten packages drauf sind? der installer selber wird's ja wohl nicht sein...

 

Hast du mal geschaut, WAS da alles drauf ist?

X-Server, Gnome, FireFox, viele Anwendungen...

----------

## gamedev

wo liegt dann das problem?

----------

## doedel

also soweit ich weiss funzt das nicht ohne netz. also zumindest hab ich es nie hinbekommen. auf mehreren rechnern.

----------

## gamedev

sowas blödes...

dann wohl doch von hand. auch wenn ich dabei gefahr laufe, mir wie letztes mal, die NTFS-Partition zu zerschießen. Aber wozu gibt es Testdisk?!

----------

## Boesmann

 *doedel wrote:*   

> also soweit ich weiss funzt das nicht ohne netz.

 

Falsch, es geht!!!

Mein Laptop daheim laeuft wunderbar und hatte noch nie Internet! Es gibt auch ein gutes HOW-TO, mache mich gleich mal auf die Suche.

Und nochmals: NETZWERKLOSE INSTALLATION MIT DER LIVE-CD IST MOEGLICH!

EDIT:

So, hier kommt der Link. Es gibt diese Anleitung auf der offiziellen Gentoo-Seite, sie war also nicht wirklich schwer zu finden   :Cool: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/2006.0/index.xml

Ich hab es genauso gemacht, wie dort beschrieben (...plus den Tip von weiter oben) und es hat ganz ausgezeichnet funktioniert.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## gamedev

du bist ja mal lustig! Die Handbücher kenn ich auch...

Dort wird allerdings beschrieben, wie man Gentoo mithilfe der Universal Install CD von Hand installiert...

 :Very Happy: 

P.S.: Ich hab's jetzt von Hand installiert - ist kein Hexenwerk, man muss nur genau lesen. Und im großen und ganzen hat das doch viel mehr Stil als dieser halblebige Installer...  :Wink: 

----------

## Boesmann

 *gamedev wrote:*   

> du bist ja mal lustig! Die Handbücher kenn ich auch...
> 
> Dort wird allerdings beschrieben, wie man Gentoo mithilfe der Universal Install CD von Hand installiert...

 

Anscheinend ist dir entgangen, dass es zwei verschiedene Handbuecher gibt. Eines fuer die Installation 'von Hand' , und das zweite (der von mir gepostete Link) fuer die netzwerklose Installation mit LiveCD und grafischem Installer   :Laughing: 

Aber was solls, Hauptsache, du hast es irgendwie hingekriegt!

Viel Spass bei Gentoo!

----------

## gamedev

Ich hab dort zwar auch nur die "von hand"-Variante gefunden, aber was solls...  :Very Happy: 

Danke, den Spaß werde ich hoffentlich haben! (Zumindest lässt es sich ganz gut an...)

----------

## Boesmann

Jaja, Lesen ist schwierig   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hier nochmal fuer alle, die nicht die Zeit haben, eine Seite bis zum Ende zu lesen, der Direktlink zu dem Kapitel wo die Installation mit dem grafischen Installer beschrieben ist:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap3

----------

## gamedev

 :Very Happy:  oh, wohl ziemlich dick übersehen...  :Very Happy: 

----------

